# Roman emperors – Ρωμαίοι αυτοκράτορες: Τα φωτορεαλιστικά πορτρέτα



## nickel (Aug 22, 2020)

Μου άρεσε πολύ η πινακοθήκη με τα πορτρέτα των Ρωμαίων αυτοκρατόρων που δημιουργήθηκαν με τη βοήθεια Τεχνητής Ευφυΐας και του Photoshop από γνωστά αγάλματά τους. Λεπτομέρειες για τη δουλειά που έγινε εδώ:

https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/21/..._lUtPp62tsme2HmyUGyAwbsLbZZMDkFBtXJiyV7IP-SzY

Η εικόνα που ανέβασα περιέχει και τη διόρθωση ενός ονόματος που έκανα στην πρωτότυπη εικόνα.



Spoiler



Pupeinus > Pupienus









Κατάλογος των Ρωμαίων αυτοκρατόρων στα αγγλικά και στα ελληνικά υπάρχει στις ακόλουθες σελίδες.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Roman_emperors
https://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Κατάλογος_Ρωμαίων_Αυτοκρατόρων

Μεγαλύτερη εικόνα: https://lexilogia.gr/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=6459&d=1598094596

Για γρήγορη σύγκριση αντέγραψα τα ελληνικά & λατινικά ονόματα από τη σελίδα στη Βικιπαίδεια.



*Οκταβιανός Αύγουστος*
| GAIVS IVLIVS CAESAR
*AVGVSTVS*
*Τιβέριος Α΄*
|
*TIBERIVS*
IVLIVS CAESAR AVGVSTVS 
*Καλιγούλας*
|
*GAIVS*
IVLIVS CAESAR AVGVSTVS GERMANICVS 
*Κλαύδ*
*ιος*
| TIBERIVS
*CLAVDIVS*
CAESAR AVGVSTVS GERMANICVS 
*Νέρων*
|
*NERO*
CLAVDIVS CAESAR AVGVSTVS GERMANICVS 
*Γάλβας*
| SERVIVS SVLPICIVS
*GALBA*
CAESAR AVGVSTVS 
*Όθων*
| MARCVS SALVIVS
*OTHO*
CAESAR AVGVSTVS 
*Βιτέλλιος*
| AVLVS
*VITELLIVS*
CAESAR AVGVSTVS GERMANICVS 
*Βεσπασιανός*
| TITVS FLAVIVS CAESAR
*VESPASIANVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Τίτος*
|
*TITVS*
FLAVIVS CAESAR VESPASIANVS AVGVSTVS 
*Δομιτιανός*
| TITVS FLAVIVS CAESAR
*DOMITIANVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Νέρβας*
| MARCVS COCCEIVS
*NERVA*
CAESAR AVGVSTVS, 
*Τραϊανός*
| CAESAR MARCVS VLPIVS NERVA
*TRAIANVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Αδριανός*
| CAESAR PVBLIVS AELIVS TRAIANVS
*HADRIANVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Αντωνίνος Πίος*
| CAESAR TITVS AELIVS HADRIANVS
*ANTONINVS*
AVGVSTVS PIVS 
*Λούκιος Βέρος*
| CAESAR
*LVCIVS*
AVRELIVS
*VERVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Μάρκος Αυρήλιος*
| CAESAR
*MARCVS AVRELIVS*
ANTONINVS AVGVSTVS 
*Κόμμοδος*
| CAESAR MARCVS AVRELIVS
*COMMODVS*
ANTONINVS AVGVSTVS 
*Πέρτιναξ*
| CAESAR PVBLIVS HELVIVS
*PERTINAX*
AVGVSTVS 
*Δίδιος Ιουλιανός*
| CAESAR MARCVS
*DIDIVS*
SEVERVS
*IVLIANVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Σεπτίμιος Σεβήρος*
| CAESAR LVCIVS
*SEPTIMIVS SEVERVS*
PERTINAX AVGVSTVS 
*Καρακάλλας*
| CAESAR
*MARCVS AVRELIVS*
SEVERVS
*ANTONINVS*
PIVS AVGVSTVS 
*Γέτας*
| CAESAR PVBLIVS SEPTIMIVS
*GETA*
AVGVSTUS 
*Μακρίνος*
| MARCVS OPELLIVS SEVERVS
*MACRINVS*
AVGVSTVS PIVS FELIX 
*Διαδουμενιανός*
| MARCVS OPELLIVS ANTONINVS
*DIADUMENIANVS*
*Ηλιογάβαλος*
| MARCVS AVRELIVS ANTONINVS AVGVSTVS 
*Αλέξανδρος Σεβήρος*
| CAESAR MARCVS AVRELIVS
*SEVERVS ALEXANDER*
AVGVSTVS 
*Μαξιμίνος ο Θραξ*
| CAESAR GAIVS JVLIVS VERVS
*MAXIMINVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Γορδιανός Α΄*
| CAESAR MARCVS ANTONIVS
*GORDIANVS*
SEMPRONIANVS AFRICANVS AVGVSTVS 
*Γορδιανός Β΄*
| CAESAR MARCVS ANTONIVS
*GORDIANVS*
SEMPRONIANVS ROMANVS AFRICANVS AVGVSTVS 
*Πουπιηνός*
| CAESAR MARCVS CLODIVS
*PVPIENVS MAXIMVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Βαλβίνος*
| CAESAR DECIMVS CAELIVS CALVINVS
*BALBINVS*
PIVS AVGVSTVS 
*Γορδιανός Γ΄*
| CAESAR MARCVS ANTONIVS
*GORDIANVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Φίλιππος ο Άραψ*
| CAESAR MARCVS IVLIVS
*PHILLIPVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Μάρκος Ιούλιος Φίλιππος Σεβήρος ή Φίλιππος Β΄ | MARCVS JVLIVS *
PHILIPPVS
* SEVERVS AVGVSTVS *
*Δέκιος*
| CAESAR GAIVS MESSIVS QVINTVS TRAIANVS
*DECIVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Ερέννιος Ετρούσκος*
| QVINTVS
*HERENNIVS ETRVSCVS*
MESSIVS DECIVS AVGVSTVS 
*Οστιλιανός*
| CAESAR CAIVS VALENS
*HOSTILIANVS*
MESSIVS QVINTVS AVGVSTVS 
*Τρεβωνιανός Γάλλος*
| CAESAR GAIVS VIBIVS
*TREBONIANVS GALLVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Βολουσιανός*
| GAIVS VIBIVS
*VOLVSIANVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Αιμιλιανός*
| CAESAR MARCVS
*AEMILIVS AEMILIANVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Βαλεριανός*
| CAESAR PVBLIVS LICINIVS
*VALERIANVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Γαλλιηνός*
| CAESAR PVBLIVS LICINIVS EGNATIVS
*GALLIENVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Σαλονίνος*
| IMPERATOR CAESAR CORNELIVS LICINIVS
*SALONINVS*
VALERIANVS PIVS FELIX INVICTVS AVGVSTVS 
*Κλαύδιος Γοτθικός*
| CAESAR MARCVS AVRELIVS
*CLAVDIVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Κουιντίλλος*
| CAESAR MARCVS AVRELIVS CLAVDIVS
*QVINTILLVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Αυρηλιανός*
| CAESAR LVCIVS DOMITIVS
*AVRELIANVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Τάκιτος*
| CAESAR MARCVS CLAVDIVS
*TACITVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Φλωριανός*
| CAESAR MARCVS ANNIVS
*FLORIANVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Πρόβος*
| CAESAR MARCVS AVRELIVS
*PROBVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Κάρος*
| CAESAR MARCVS AVRELIVS
*CARVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Νουμεριανός*
| CAESAR MARCVS AVRELIVS NVMERIVS
*NVMERIANVS*
AVGVSTVS 
*Καρίνος*
| CAESAR MARCVS AVRELIVS
*CARINVS*
AVGVSTVS


----------

